# Which inverter



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 300w x 12v inverter in my motorhome but wish to get a more powerful one for my wife's hair dryer!! Probably looking at uop to about 1000w.

Can anyone enlighten me as to the difference between an expensive Pure Sine Wave Inverter and an ordinary which isn't Pure Sine (what ever that may be!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I think This < Click may help you?

Or this


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

The links were really interesting but a bit confusing to me I am afraid. 

I bought an inverter 2 years ago from Maplin 300w but peak 900w I think and it was about £25. I have used it very successfully for charging lap-top, camera and my wifes hair tongues (not dryer) and charging electric bike batteries, but would like to replace it with one that is a bit more powerful, BUT when I look at what is available I come up with 2 sorts! Can anyone enlighten me as to the difference between an expensive Pure Sine Wave Inverter and an ordinary one which isn't Pure Sine (what ever that may be!)


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a Maplin 600w and replaced it with a 1000w specifically to run a hairdryer and 700w toaster. It also ran hair tongs but some wont. Neither are pure sine wave and work fine. Watch the wattage on the hairdryer as some are ridiculously high but can be run on a lower setting. I saw a 1000w in Maplins below £100 the other day. 

Google to get a technical explanation of pure sine wave.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you are likely to want a 2000w inverter to make a proper job of the hair drying!

We installed this setup: www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html

With regards to pure vs modified sine wave, you only need a pure setup if you are running sensitive or maybe expensive equipment. Modified sine wave inverters are cheaper but you are best to go for a known make as the quality does vary. If a modified sine does the job and will run a £15 hair dryer then happy days - no need to fork out for a pure sine.

It is very important that you run heavy duty cable from the inverter to the batter and uprate any connections between multiple battery installations to the same grade. We used 0AWG.

We run ours off the cab battery and only with the engine running, such is the power drain when drawing circa 2000w (something like 180amps!).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Links*

Sorry

I think I posted the wrong links.

I put some links on somehere to well priced Pure inverters.

Just a word of warning.

When we had a modified 1kW Sine Wave. Our Daughter was using GHD's (hair Irons).

The GHD's were only 35w but overheated and singed her hair!

TM


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw this one on ebay do you think it may be a bit risky?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I think I have heard of Silverline somewhere before????


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Here's a good explanation that may be helpful:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65101-inverters.html


----------



## Stormycat (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi

We have this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-...WHBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313655300&sr=8-1

We have 2 leisure batteries that it is hooked up to, only because hubby has 2, it will go onto 1 the same. 
I would say you need a 2000W for a hairdryer rather than the 1000W to be on the safe side. 
I can use my hairdryer - i use a 1200W one for a good 5 - 10 mins and the batteries don't drop at all.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Here's a good explanation that may be helpful:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65101-inverters.html


Yes it certainly is helpful and thank you and explains what I really wanted to know in nice simple language, a super starting point!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

What you need is one of these. 
http://www.victronenergy.com/inverters/inverter-12v-24v-48v-800va-3kva/

Brilliant bit of kit looks after your batteries and you have a control panel to select what you what it to do.

Andy


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> What you need is one of these.
> http://www.victronenergy.com/inverters/inverter-12v-24v-48v-800va-3kva/
> 
> Brilliant bit of kit looks after your batteries and you have a control panel to select what you what it to do.
> ...


Great ideathank you, but I need a trailer to put it in and I haven't got
a tow bar!


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes it does look a super bit of kit , but the price !
The Silverline ones did seem the thing to go for until i read the reviews on Amazon , but 2 reviews are not statistically significant I suppose. I don't need a pure sine wave just like the OP it's SWMBO 's hairdryer thats the problem so we can only occasionally use aires in France which i quite enjoy , but then have to pay 25 euros to go on a campsite , just to plug the b***** hairdryer in , and its then out of town so i can't just walk to the bars around the town square , which i also quite enjoy . 
Obviously it seems to be a 2000 W one thats required so my question is , best value for money one to buy , not necessarily the cheapest just one that works and lasts more than a few weeks ???


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi biggles 777,

If you choose to buy one sold by Sterling I would advise you to use one of their Distributors some one like Beacons & Lightbars who will sell cheaper than Sterling and whose customer skills cannot be as zero as Sterling.

I have sent a recorded delivery Sale of Goods Act letter requesting a reply in 14 days, another recorded letter which the Trading Standards told me to send them and the request for a reply in 7 days.

No response so I now have to look to the Small Claims Court, nobody needs this hassle so from my experience avoid them.

Nothing wrong with their inverters when they work, I have another one which is okay.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

biggles777 said:


> Obviously it seems to be a 2000 W one thats required so my question is , best value for money one to buy , not necessarily the cheapest just one that works and lasts more than a few weeks ???


I have had good customer experiences from RoadPro and they are a Sterling dealer. If you can get away without a Pure Sine Wave inverter, the Sterling ProPower Q range is supposed to be good, but not cheap.
http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_list.aspx?prod=ProPower+Q+inverters:+12V

I have a Sterling 150W Pure Sine Wave model. Use it for charging laptops, phones, running a desktop fan etc. Works a treat - no need for high power in my case.


----------

